# Humidity on incubator



## Hannah (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi we are first time hatchers and thought we had done everything right but realised we haven't increases humidity... It's home made incubator, but humidity has only been between 35-40. It is day 21 for 3 eggs and day 20 for other 5... I hear or see nothing happening ( Do you think it's highly unlike to get anything to hatch (


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

